# Moose Hunting



## mercer_me (Apr 13, 2009)

Last fall I got a 782lb 41'' bull. I got it called in and it came within 30 yards of me when I shot it. I got it in zone 5. It was over 400 yards out into a clear cut. A guy with an old old Timber Jack hauled it out for me.


----------

